# The Spectrobes Club



## Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

The Spectrobes Club, talk about the awesome game series Spectrobes here~

TOPIC: Favourite Spectrobe?

For me, it's Spikanor and Windora Ortex.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 28, 2008)

I like Senkro and Gekikro about the same. Mainly because the latter looks like a human experiment gone wrong.

:D

I use two Rydrakes (Chigai--purple and Shimo--blue) as my Flash Spectrobes in BTP, A Gekikro (Karasu--orange) and Anuberos (Yonbi--red & yellow) as my Corona, and two of those Adult fish-like Spectrobes, Kisame and Hiroge. One is blue and one is green, but I can't remember which.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 28, 2008)

I like Spikanor and Zyrgazelle! And I also like whatever the evolved form of Zyrgazelle is, too!

In Beyond the Portals, my two teams are:
1. Fluffy the Spikanor (Normal Color) and Ikari the Doma-Boma (light blue). "Ikari" is Japanese for anger.

2. Dakumo the Zyrgazelle and Same the Shakor (dark blue). "Kumo" is Japanese for cloud, and "Same" is Japanese for shark.

In the normal game, my team is a Naguzoro named Byaku, which is one of the three Japanese words for white, and an Aobasar named 13.


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 28, 2008)

my favourite spectrobe is anubos:







srsly - isn't THAT the picture of awesome?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

...That kicks ass. Aw, I should get BTP...

So there are new Spectrobes in BTP. I knew it. ;_;

I'll get it soon, anyways~


----------



## Darksong (Dec 30, 2008)

The credits for Beyond the Portals are rather interesting, actually. There are a lot of Naruto character-like names in there. The two I remember at the moment are Tamari (sounds like Temari) and Neji, for some odd reason. o_O

Right now, I'm training Corona Spectrobes to battle against Gronos. I've got an Inkanapa named Torch and an Anubos named Nezumi (Japanese for mouse; I still haven't changed its name).


----------



## Dragon (Dec 31, 2008)

And you know you're going crazy if you see a Naruto Uzumaki as the main tester.

I've decided to restart my restarted game, I'll probably stop procrastinating and actually do it by the end of... Febuary. If I remember.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 31, 2008)

XD

Of course, that is very unlikely. I'm sure I'm not going crazy, though. I'm planning to read off the credits in the free time to the class to see their reaction... >:D

I got a Zyrdrake! OwO It's graceful...


----------



## Dragon (Dec 31, 2008)

If three people faint, I will give you a Spikanor-shaped cookie =D


----------

